# Hot water dough vs cold water dough?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Hot water dough vs cold water dough, is there a general rule of thumb on when to use which?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hot water denatures the proteins in flour.  The resulting dough is very tender and without resilience.  Kneading will not create resilience either.  

The proteins in cold water dough form glutens when worked.  

Cold water dough is best for things which need glutens for structure.  Most breads, for instance.

Cold water dough is best for things where you want an extremely tender and pliable dough.  Dumpling skins are an example. 

BDL


----------

